# Porterhouse



## sawhorseray (Oct 24, 2019)

Dug a nice Porterhouse steak out of the freezer and threw it straight into the Sous Vide pot at 127º yesterday at one in the afternoon






Right when the WS started at 5:15 it was time to torch a char









Dinner was a yam, sautéed zukes and onions, a little micro zapped leftover spinach





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Somebody was waiting patiently for the t-bone





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Both Bob and I were pretty happy with the results! Thank for looking. RAY


----------



## xray (Oct 24, 2019)

Looks awesome Ray!

Is that the harbor freight weed torch? I’ve seared a few like that....good and quick results.

My torch broke and HF no longer stocks them by me. 

Like!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks for the like Xray! Yep, it's a torch from HF, the only way I can get a fire going in my SQ36, $20. I got a pair of their welders gloves when I was there, the best they had. They are not very good gloves, but better than nothing. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 24, 2019)

Damnit Ray you keep posting all this great stuff your killing me! I haven't had enough time to do much but grill some chicken breasts this past week. I've got that itch to get something cooking!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 24, 2019)

Looks fantastic! I really need to get one of those torches.


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 24, 2019)

Nice looking stake. LIKE!


----------



## creek bottom (Oct 24, 2019)

Looks mighty tasty!!! LIKE!


----------



## xray (Oct 24, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks for the like Xray! Yep, it's a torch from HF, the only way I can get a fire going in my SQ36, $20. I got a pair of their welders gloves when I was there, the best they had. They are not very good gloves, but better than nothing. RAY





jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic! I really need to get one of those torches.



I got 2 years out of mine before it kicked the bucket. I think I paid less than $20 because of the 20% coupon that you get in the newspaper circulars...I used it more for my driveway than searing...but at that price it owes me nothing for the use I got out of it.

I borrowed a coworkers weed torch (non HF) to clear some weeds out in my driveway this summer...that thing sucked because you had to relight it each time you let off the trigger....The HF model truly is a flamethrower disguised as a weed torch!


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 24, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damnit Ray you keep posting all this great stuff your killing me! I haven't had enough time to do much but grill some chicken breasts this past week. I've got that itch to get something cooking!



I'd imagine the best thing to do if you've got a itch like that would be to scratch it! I've been a busy boy and plan to stay busy. I've read Smokin' Al's lox recipe a half dozen  times, have it saved on Word, and  will probably read it ten more times. It looks to be a great step by step recipe, the DW is excited for lox, so that's my immediate project. We're going to Sam's today for salmon fillets and maybe beef short ribs, I squirreled away a honeybee when we went to the casino last week. I'll finally begin to start seeing our beloved 49'ers on TV here in Gilbert, four weeks in a row after only being able to watch one game so far this season. Cousin Kurt will come over for the Niner-Cards game a week from today, he's a local boy. So far he's been here for pork ribs and pulled pork on football days, I want to change things up with some dino ribs. Life is good, there's time for everything once you retire! RAY


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 24, 2019)

great looking meal, gotta get me one of those torches


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 24, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> I'd imagine the best thing to do if you've got a itch like that would be to scratch it! I've been a busy boy and plan to stay busy. I've read Smokin' Al's lox recipe a half dozen  times, have it saved on Word, and  will probably read it ten more times. It looks to be a great step by step recipe, the DW is excited for lox, so that's my immediate project. We're going to Sam's today for salmon fillets and maybe beef short ribs, I squirreled away a honeybee when we went to the casino last week. I'll finally begin to start seeing our beloved 49'ers on TV here in Gilbert, four weeks in a row after only being able to watch one game so far this season. Cousin Kurt will come over for the Niner-Cards game a week from today, he's a local boy. So far he's been here for pork ribs and pulled pork on football days, I want to change things up with some dino ribs. Life is good, there's time for everything once you retire! RAY



49ers looking good this year! Look way better than my fantasy team does haha. I'm a titans fan and they haven't looked great either. Good luck with the lox and dino ribs!


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 24, 2019)

Very nice and looks tasty!


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 24, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> 49ers looking good this year! Look way better than my fantasy team does haha. I'm a titans fan and they haven't looked great either. Good luck with the lox and dino ribs!



I'm a 4th generation SF boy, grew up with YA Tittle, John Brodie, Willie Mays, Willie McCovey, Juan Marichal, even cheered for the Raiders at times. My hunting, fishing, and golf partner of over 45 years is the son of a original 49er. I might have changed addresses, but never my team loyalties. Been pretty happy with the Warriors the last few years too! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2019)

Looks Great, Ray!!
Like.

However, When I started SV, I read a lot of "Douglas Baldwin", and he recommends not going below 130° with Meat in Sous Vide.
I usually use a minimum of 131° or 132° because of him.
You'd never notice a difference in Flavor or Texture from 130° to 127°.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 24, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Ray!!
> Like.
> 
> However, When I started SV, I read a lot of "Douglas Baldwin", and he recommends not going below 130° with Meat in Sous Vide.
> ...



Thanks Bear, I'd never heard that. I've always gone with the recommendations  of the Anova chart, even tho I have a different unit than Anova. I've always gone with 129º till last night at 127º. I don't want blue meat, but I do like my steaks and primes fairly rare. RAY

https://anovaculinary.com/what-is-sous-vide/sous-vide-resources/


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks Bear, I'd never heard that. I've always gone with the recommendations  of the Anova chart, even tho I have a different unit than Anova. I've always gone with 129º till last night at 127º. I don't want blue meat, but I do like my steaks and primes fairly rare. RAY
> 
> https://anovaculinary.com/what-is-sous-vide/sous-vide-resources/



Just so you know, Ray:
There's a lot more on this out there, but here's one from Douglas Baldwin:

While there are many ways to kill food pathogens, cooking is the easiest. Every food pathogen has a temperature that it can’t grow above and a temperature it can’t grow below. They start to die above the temperature that they stop growing at and the higher above this temperature you go, the faster they die. *Most food pathogens grow fastest a few degrees below the temperature that they start to die. Most food pathogens stop growing by 122°F (50°C), but the common food pathogen Clostridium perfringens can grow at up to 126.1°F (52.3°C). So in sous vide cooking, you usually cook at 130°F (54.4°C) or higher. (You could cook your food at slightly lower temperatures, but it would take you a lot longer to kill the food pathogens.)*

While there are a lot of different food pathogens that can make you sick, you only need to worry about killing the toughest and most dangerous. The three food pathogens you should worry about when cooking sous vide are the _Salmonella_ species, _Listeria monocytogenes_, and the pathogenic strains of _Escherichia coli_. _Listeria_ is the hardest to kill but it takes fewer _Salmonella_ or _E. coli_ bacteria to make you sick. *Since you don’t know how many pathogens are in your food, most experts recommend that you cook your food to reduce: Listeria by at least a million to one; Salmonella by ten million to one; and E. coli by a hundred thousand to one. You can easily do this when you cook sous vide: you just keep your food in a 130°F (54.4°C) or hotter water bath until enough bacteria have been killed.

*
Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2019)

I have to agree with Bear on this one, 130 is the lowest limit I will SV at. And just to be safe I usually set it at 131 or 132. I don't think you will notice any difference in the finished product, but a couple of degrees may keep you from getting sick. And by the way I like my meat really rare!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 25, 2019)

Whoa, thanks Bear! I don't think I'll have any problem Sous Viding at 130º with a fresh steak. I see where Baldwin points out that cooking time is a factor in killing bacteria. Most of mine go from the freezer into the Sous Vide pot and stay there for 4-5 hours.

Until I got my Sous Vide a year ago I'd often use a method for steaks I got from a Alton Brown show. Insert a probe into a 1&1/2" boneless ribeye and place on a wire rack in a 200º oven until the IT was 120º. Pull it put the steak on a plate for 10 minutes covered in foil, the carry over would get up to right around 130º, then sear for 45 seconds a side in a 650ºCI skillet. The steak would be cooked evenly throughout and juicy, a great way to go if you don't have a Sous Vide apparatus. RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 25, 2019)

Looks awfully good from my screen. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Whoa, thanks Bear! I don't think I'll have any problem Sous Viding at 130º with a fresh steak. I see where Baldwin points out that cooking time is a factor in killing bacteria. Most of mine go from the freezer into the Sous Vide pot and stay there for 4-5 hours.
> 
> Until I got my Sous Vide a year ago I'd often use a method for steaks I got from a Alton Brown show. Insert a probe into a 1&1/2" boneless ribeye and place on a wire rack in a 200º oven until the IT was 120º. Pull it put the steak on a plate for 10 minutes covered in foil, the carry over would get up to right around 130º, then sear for 45 seconds a side in a 650ºCI skillet. The steak would be cooked evenly throughout and juicy, a great way to go if you don't have a Sous Vide apparatus. RAY




Yup---Sounds like a Great Steak !!
As for the SV stuff:
Most of the time I go by info like you used above from sites like "Anovaculinary", but that "130° plus" is the one thing I use to overpower any time & temp I decide to use.
I don't like my finished product quite as Rare as You & Al like, but I'm pretty sure you won't even notice a difference between 127° and 130° or 131°.

Now I'm getting Hungry talking about Steaks!!---I'm thinking about a Chucky @ 133° for about 30 hours. MMMmmmm.....

Bear


----------

